# I need to find some 18v Ni-Cad DeWalt Batterie$



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

Howdy, all.... hoping someone can point me in the right direction.

I've got a DeWalt set, with the sawzall, circ. saw, hammerdrill/driver and light, 18v, and both batteries gave up the ghost. I'm hoping to find someplace I can pick up a battery or two at around $35-ish each. Those I was using were Ni-Cad, and I really don't want to have to buy a new charger right now (assuming the Li-Ion batteries need a different charger... different curve).
Anybody know of a good place to find some Ni-Cad 18v replacements, without taking out a second mortgage?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't think that you'll find any for $35 a piece, but am pretty sure that I just saw a two pack of XPR (?), which I think are still the Ni-Cad's for $99 at one of the big boxes. But since both of your batteries are bad, it doesn't matter which way you go as long as you have a charger, so if you happen to be lacking an impact diver or drill you might do better checking for one of the kits that includes two batteries and a charger. This time of year in particular you'll find sales on kits that include a new tool for less than what it would cost by itself as well as the batteries. And as for needing two types of chargers, I'm not convinced one way or the other. I know a number of guys, including myself, who use 18 volt Dewalts daily, and a few of us were talking about that a while back and all agreed that we have not seen anything concrete in regard to this. Have seen things alluding to them not working, but the batteries interchange as far as fitting the charger, and they come out charged, so don't know what the problem is or is supposed to be. Maybe someone with some smarts will come along and clarify.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Lowes has the 2 pac for $99. I think that is a holiday price.

To get down to the price you mentioned you will probably have to go with an off brand replacement battery.
Expertpower and Powerextra make them. You can find them on Amazon.

I haven't used them, so I can't say anything about them other than I've seen them.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Amazon, Acme tools, factory authorized outlet and others have the 18v two pack for $99, you should be able to get free shipping at many of them. These are new batteries right from dewalt and come with a 3 year warranty. You might find rebuilt or generic batteries for less money but saving a few bucks up front isn't much good when you find out they have poor quality cells that don't last or completely fail in a couple months.

You do need a different charger for the Li-ion packs and these batteries are more expensive, easily twice the price of nicad, By the time you add a charger you would probably be better off just adding an impact driver or other tool as a kit. They are a good upgrade because they are considerably lighter and last 2000 charge cycles. We have several that have been in use since they first came on the market.

Li-ion packs have controller circuitry built into them to shut the packs down if they overheat or as they become discharged. Li-ion cells cannot be completely discharged like ni-cad or they become unstable and can potentially catch fire. The charger needs to be able to communicate with the battery controller to control the charge rate and correctly charge the battery. The new charger will also work to charge most any voltage dewalt nicad batteries though.


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

Good point, Dexter... maybe I'll find a Christmas special! I'll look around. Thanks.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, I was okay half way through, but confused myself on the conversation we were having, and need to correct what I said about the chargers being interchangeable. Iamrfixit got it right. The Li-on charger will accept the Ni-cads, but not the other way around. So, yes, if you were to buy Li-on batteries, you would need a charger, and it would handle older ni-cads as well, but no reason to go there since the guys confirmed what I thought about the ni-cads still being available. (Although I still think the best deal may be one of the kits.) Meant to mention too that I did stop at one of the battery shops a while back, to see about having some of mine rebuilt, and there were so little savings going that way that I scratched that idea.


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah, I looked at the rebuild option, too... too darned near the same cost to be worthwhile. 

Ni-Cad and Ni-MH batteries use linear charges, while Li-Ion batteries need a switching converter to charge properly... using an old linear charger with a Li-Ion battery will never give you a full charge and will quickly ruin the battery.


----------



## chudilo (Oct 29, 2014)

I have a branded Interstate batteries store near me(car batteries) they apparently also rebuild tool batteries right at the store. You do have to leave them there for a couple of days. Worked out to be about $37ish per battery.


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

that's not too bad, if they hold up as well as originals, chudilo. I guess I'm just a cheap old man... I know the things only cost DeWalt about $15 each... ticks me off to have to pay 5 times that.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't know if that's really worth saving $12.50 each, depends on their warranty. If the new dewalt batteries fail at least they have a 3 year warranty.

another option....
Dewalt 18v compact set $89 with compact batteries
Dewalt 20v set $119 entry level lithium set


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

True... That 18v set might be the way to go... seems as though that battery will mate up with my tools, and having a second driver wouldn't hurt my feelings a bit. Thanks, iamrfixit.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The compact battery (DC9099) is 1.7 amphours, vs the 2.4 amphours with the XRP battery (DC9096).

You probably won't notice much of a difference with the drill or impact driver (unless you are actually counting holes or screws). But with tools that draw a lot of juice like the sawsall, you really notice the difference in runtime.

I am currently running 4 batteries, 2 of each size. Having the the second charger has also been useful.


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

Woot! http://www.amazon.com/AKPower®-Dewa...=1418419503&sr=1-15&keywords=dewalt+batteries
That looks like what I need!
Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

or maybe not... reading the reviews. Looks like about half of them didn't last


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

the original is $34.95 http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ewalt batteries&sprefix=dewalt+batterie,tools done deed!


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh, come ON! It's shown as $34.95 in one spot, but when you add it to the cart, it jumps to $87.99!
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ewalt batteries&sprefix=dewalt+batterie,tools


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

looks like I'm back to this http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DC9096-2-18-Volt-Pod-Style-Battery/dp/B0001ZI560/ref=pd_rhf_se_p_img_8 $99 for two, versus 
$88 for one


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Some battery pack/tool combos sold in great enough numbers that other companies are making replacement batteries for them, and that Dewalt-B&D 18V is one of them. Try Amazon, here's a start: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n...lt+18v&ie=UTF8&qid=1418433749&rnid=2941120011

That returns both NiCd and Lithium-Ion's so you have to sort through them, but they are far cheaper than the OEM.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Go with the XRP's. They last longer than the solid black batteries. I also have the 18v tools like you.

Also, sometimes you can find the pair for 99$ at Lowes, then google for a Lowes coupon (10% off), and enter the code at checkout online.


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah, after looking a reviews on some of those non-OEM batteries, came to the conclusion that they're a crap-shoot. Guess I'll just have to put my cheapskate tendencies aside and spend a little more. 
Thanks for the coupon idea... should have thought of that, especially this time of year.


----------

